# best way to install a polly plow skin kit?



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i just got a deal on a s.a.m. polly plow skin kit. and am ready to install it. well the directions are close to perfect. but it dosnt say anything about what side to put out to the snow and what side to the plow skin. 

there is a super smooth side and a slightly textured side. 

am i correct in the super smooth side is for the snow. and the slight texture side is for the plow skin side. ?

and any other hints / tips / or things i should know about the install would be great.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Textured side to plow.... helps the adhesive stick to the poly sheet. 
Make sure the plow and poly sheet are clean and relatively warm. (the warmer the better)


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Scuff the paint on the plow surface it will help the adhesive stick better.


----------

